

Is there such a thing as a psuedo-cloud? - Nique

I was reading, "The Cloud's My-Mom-Cleaned-My-Room Problem" and I think the author brings up a very valid point.  Specifically in the case of Health IT doctors are very concerned with privacy issues.  However, they don't want to be bothered with IT.<p>Could a system be designed that allowed for a customer to purchase their own cloud (not hosted)?  Where Bug fixes are standard and major updates are purchased and then pushed to their local cloud server?
======
sandroyong
You can have an IT person from the hospital, from where the doctors in
question work, set up a server with cloud software - essentially setting up
your own cloud server with no 3rd party involvement while maintaining privacy
issues within the said hospital. Whenever you are dealing with cloud
computing, an IT person has do have access to the data/server with the data to
perform upgrades, maintenance and security. So, to remove privacy concerns,
this IT person must be associated with the hospital so that he/she complies
with HIPAA guidelines.

WRT "...a customer to purchase their own cloud?" Ans: each patient under the
care of these doctors would have to each setup and maintain their own cloud
server.

------
wmf
That's an appliance.

~~~
Nique
If you are going to give such a short response, could you make it something I
can Google for a more in-depth explanation?

~~~
wmf
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server_appliance>

~~~
Nique
Thank you.

